# 7 month old male with stripe on privates



## prelude429 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hello, I am new to this forum. I have a 7 month old male. I was grooming him today and noticed a thin black stripe near his testicle. He has only one descended testicle. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

prelude429 said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum. I have a 7 month old male. I was grooming him today and noticed a thin black stripe near his testicle. He has only one descended testicle. Has anyone seen this before?


Nope. But with only one descended testicle, he will need to be neutered anyway, so it is something that you can and should discuss with the vet.


----------



## alexweefs (Feb 15, 2021)

that's so sad to hear 
but the good thing is you have noticed it 
and if you take him to the vet to discuss the condition
i think he will be all right...


----------

